# 2019 Price Scanners Refresh



## Sarakiel (May 8, 2019)

Just a heads up to stores getting the refresh from a recent or current remodel or eventually down the road refreshing due to EOL of the current PCT scanners: please partner with your PMT's to ensure that with most stores moving their departments around that you clearly identify the MAC stations names to them. This would also be a great opportunity to update any current stations that are incorrect for the nearest department (movement of Home Storage, Furniture, Plastic Storage, etc etc.) This is vital for the Zebra alerts coming through as the Indyme system no longer handles requests and will save the CSC and your team hassle in the future. Thanks!


----------



## RunForACallBox (May 8, 2019)

So no more “Fast service needed in...” it will be strictly Alerts?


----------



## Sarakiel (May 8, 2019)

Strictly alerts.


----------



## The Dude Abides (May 8, 2019)

and those alerts will definitely be promptly responded to...


----------



## ThatAPguy (May 8, 2019)

Wait... am I high? Are you saying there will be no more “fast service needed in electronics” calls on the walkie?? This will only be if you’re logged in for alerts on a zebra  🤯


----------



## unknown (May 8, 2019)

Sloth said:


> Alerts should be moving to myDay, and should be department specific (@mobileFellow correct me if I'm wrong). You'll also be logging into it from the get-go because it contains sales, tasks, and communications that are vital to your daily workload.



Vital? We never finish the push from the days truck in hba and pharmacy. Never in the last month has that days truck been fully pushed. Nevermind the backstock. Hard to understand how knowing sajes is vital when we can't even get the push done. Unless you mean vital as on .... when the DTL breezes through and asks what the sales are ... you can tell them. I guess that might be vital to you keeping your job.


----------



## oath2order (May 8, 2019)

Sloth said:


> Alerts should be moving to myDay, and should be department specific (@mobileFellow correct me if I'm wrong). You'll also be logging into it from the get-go because it contains sales, tasks, and communications that are vital to your daily workload.



Tasks? I thought tasks were evil now and it was "guest-obsessed" 🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## MavDog (May 8, 2019)

How will this work for leaders? Will, say, the GM leader be able to get alerts for more than just GM? Because I would like to know if there is a guest needing help in electronics if I'm the only leader in the building.

What if there is a guest standing in Toys at the scanner right down the aisle from electronics. Electronics won't get the alert then and wouldn'tknow of a guest needing help?

What about my Hardlines GM covering a break in electronics while electronics goes to lunch. They don't get the electronics alerts because they are GM?

This seems like a pile of guest complaints waiting to happen. I see this idea working IF both A) EVERY team member gets alerted about ANY call box AND B) the alerts have an automatic sound associated to them like how Drive Ups do.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 8, 2019)

These new price scanners are basically giant tablets, they also run my checkout and have a pin pad so guests can order stuff too.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 8, 2019)

Wow!


----------



## oath2order (May 8, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> These new price scanners are basically giant tablets, they also run my checkout and have a pin pad so guests can order stuff too.



Don't you mean "team members can order for the guests on them"


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 8, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Don't you mean "team members can order for the guests on them"


Guests have the ability to order... whether they will or not...


----------



## Sarakiel (May 8, 2019)

taytay said:


> Sarakiel, you still at TNC? I'm surprised I haven't run into you



This will be my final week and essentially out of office as I will be joining the GSCL pyramid for DC support as we move towards more robotics and possible final mile strategies.


----------



## Go2TL (May 8, 2019)

I believe this information is in the Q2 SP in the Front of Store section under Q2 initiatives if you want to read it verbatim for yourself.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 9, 2019)

Sarakiel said:


> This will be my final week and essentially out of office as I will be joining the GSCL pyramid for DC support as we move towards more robotics and possible final mile strategies.


Congrats on the promotion!


----------



## Mikuhl (May 9, 2019)

For any of the stores that have them, do you guys also have the elo screens on the Electronics home security island? Trying to figure out if we are a guinea pig store or not.


----------



## RunForACallBox (May 11, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> For any of the stores that have them, do you guys also have the elo screens on the Electronics home security island? Trying to figure out if we are a guinea pig store or not.


They just installed those elo screens on all our registers.


----------



## PogDog (May 11, 2019)

MavDog said:


> How will this work for leaders? Will, say, the GM leader be able to get alerts for more than just GM? Because I would like to know if there is a guest needing help in electronics if I'm the only leader in the building.
> 
> What if there is a guest standing in Toys at the scanner right down the aisle from electronics. Electronics won't get the alert then and wouldn'tknow of a guest needing help?
> 
> ...



Assumption: If you're keyed as a TL, you may have access to a Leader-on-duty type option. It's the available option now in My Alerts. Personally, I hope there's just a toggle screen to get specific alerts, not all alerts. I don't handle anything for receiving, but I get a billion alerts for all the Recall notices daily when signed into the LOD alert screen.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 10, 2019)

Can this come sooner thanks


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 26, 2019)

My wish came true


----------



## Times Up (Aug 26, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> These new price scanners are basically giant tablets, they also run my checkout and have a pin pad so guests can order stuff too.



Just like Kohl's has had for a few years...


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Ringwraith917 (Aug 28, 2019)

Not my photo, or my store.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Aug 28, 2019)

Ringwraith917 said:


> View attachment 8542


I’ve seen some even newer ones with pin pads on the side.


----------



## SuperTarget (Sep 26, 2019)

Sharing another image


----------



## can't touch this (Sep 26, 2019)

That looks like something that will work great for 3 months and then start locking up and/or crashing every day thereafter


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 26, 2019)

SuperTarget said:


> View attachment 8754
> 
> Sharing another image


We literally just got them too. Wonder if we work at the same store, lol


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 26, 2019)

service hubs are gonna be in 50% of stores by q4

myCheckout kiosk isn’t being expanded because guests weren’t using the verifone devices to make purchases


----------



## SuperTarget (Sep 26, 2019)

Honestly anything to get rid of those horrid red phones.. we have the price scanners and call box phone all in one tablet now.. the call box phone was the worst piece of tech.. could never get them to clear sometimes


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 26, 2019)

RIP Red Call Box


----------



## SuperTarget (Sep 26, 2019)

Guests never used the actual phone part of the call box. They just used it to get a TM so just having the simple button on screen is way better


----------



## can't touch this (Sep 26, 2019)

Red phones were only used for taking callouts until they switched to Zebras


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Sep 26, 2019)

SuperTarget said:


> Honestly anything to get rid of those horrid red phones.. we have the price scanners and call box phone all in one tablet now.. the call box phone was the worst piece of tech.. could never get them to clear sometimes


You still have the phones? They took ours out a while ago


----------



## can't touch this (Sep 26, 2019)

My store still has a few lmao, but most of the phone nook whoosits are just a dangling network cable and an ugly patch of yellow glue where the velcro strips used to be


----------



## slgirl16 (Sep 26, 2019)

We got these things awhile back. Yes, they like to crash about once a week. Sometimes when they get rebooted, they get reset as the wrong department. Then we all get to play a fun game of figuring out where the guest that asked for help actually is. Also, most the alerts sound the exact same. It gets old fast


----------



## GoodyNN (Sep 26, 2019)

My store recently got these as part of our remodel. Another nearby store also got them at about the same time, although they remodeled a year or so ago, and when I was at that store last week, two of the units were already out of commission.


----------



## NKG (Sep 26, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> and those alerts will definitely be promptly responded to...



Like the phone is promptly responded too... "I picked up the phone to get a hold of someone but it kept ringing"


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 26, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> service hubs are gonna be in 50% of stores by q4
> 
> myCheckout kiosk isn’t being expanded because guests weren’t using the verifone devices to make purchases


Huh  seems like it would be a good idea to have them


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 26, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Huh  seems like it would be a good idea to have them



the guests just weren't using them so they didn't want to waste money on adding and rolling them out. in the pilot stores the utilization rates were very very low.


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 26, 2019)

Target should go the Apple Store route and allow self checkout in the Target app, sure there’s a risk for theft but Apple somehow survives.


----------



## GoodyNN (Sep 26, 2019)

Meijer has self-checkout in their app. You scan as you go, and then you go to the SCO lanes to bag (I assume so the platform scale can verify the weight) and are instructed to scan your barcode in the app and then to scan a certain number of items from your order as an audit.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 26, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> Target should go the Apple Store route and allow self checkout in the Target app, sure there’s a risk for theft but Apple somehow survives.


Apple survives because they’re small stores with a cop at the front door who can see most of the store, and everything Apple cares about is under lock and key


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 26, 2019)

Another cool feature: Guests can scan an item, then bring up a QR code that adds it to your cart so you can buy it online.

Seems kinda pointless though because if you’re already in your possession, you’re probably going to buy it in store anyway. I guess if you want more quantity it makes sense.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 26, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> Another cool feature: Guests can scan an item, then bring up a QR code that adds it to your cart so you can buy it online.
> 
> Seems kinda pointless though because if you’re already in your possession, you’re probably going to buy it in store anyway. I guess if you want more quantity it makes sense.



it's really for if you're searching an item and it's not available in store


----------



## checklane01 (Sep 26, 2019)

We got them about a week ago. They really need to change the alert sound lmao. With the old phones it was easy to just hear where a guest needed assistance, whereas now you have to be signed into alerts... if you can even get a device, and look in myAlerts. I would have preferred to have Indyme somehow integrated to the new touchscreens. Overall there’s little accountability.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Sep 27, 2019)

slgirl16 said:


> We got these things awhile back. Yes, they like to crash about once a week. Sometimes when they get rebooted, they get reset as the wrong department. Then we all get to play a fun game of figuring out where the guest that asked for help actually is. Also, most the alerts sound the exact same. It gets old fast



This happened to us, only WITH the phones. Fun times, lol


----------



## INFSlave (Sep 27, 2019)

Yeah, the alerts need to have their own sound. It's annoying when you have the same sound going off for the tablets and OPUs.


----------



## SuperTarget (Sep 27, 2019)

checklane01 said:


> We got them about a week ago. They really need to change the alert sound lmao. With the old phones it was easy to just hear where a guest needed assistance, whereas now you have to be signed into alerts... if you can even get a device, and look in myAlerts. I would have preferred to have Indyme somehow integrated to the new touchscreens. Overall there’s little accountability.



So call box calls will be under Guest Assistance in myAlerts correct? It will no longer go over the walkie is my understanding. Correct me if I’m wrong


----------



## sunnydays (Sep 27, 2019)

correct


----------



## PackAndCry (Sep 27, 2019)

The cool thing is that you can clear it without actually going and helping the guest.


----------



## JAShands (Sep 27, 2019)

PackAndCry said:


> The cool thing is that you can clear it without actually going and helping the guest.


I see this ending well.. 🙄


----------



## IWishIKnew (Sep 27, 2019)

Huh. In reading through this thread I'm not thrilled with the new things. I was a bit surprised that they put the phones back in after our remodel last year, but while the phones are annoying, I prefer having the ability to talk to the guest and look stuff up on the zebra at the same time.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 27, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> Huh. In reading through this thread I'm not thrilled with the new things. I was a bit surprised that they put the phones back in after our remodel last year, but while the phones are annoying, I prefer having the ability to talk to the guest and look stuff up on the zebra at the same time.



you could talk to the guest on your mydevice and browse products on the service hub, theoretically anyway


----------



## JAShands (Sep 27, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> you could talk to the guest on your mydevice and browse products on the service hub, theoretically anyway


I think what  @IWishIKnew meant if the guest stayed on the red phone we could answer them on our phone and just let them know where a product is or if it’s out of stock. Guest gets their information and TMs don’t have to leave their vehicle on the floor blocking product to assist them.


----------



## GoodyNN (Sep 27, 2019)

I assumed that IWIK meant talking to a guest on the red phone while using the Zebra for item look up , as opposed to having to talk AND search on the Zebra simultaneously.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 27, 2019)

no i mean just use the service hub to look up product information for the guest

the search is more intuitive than the mydevice anyway


----------



## IWishIKnew (Sep 27, 2019)

Does the service hub give on hand counts?


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 27, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> Does the service hub give on hand counts?


Yes, and back room count too, see:


----------



## vyrt (Sep 27, 2019)

Person should’ve yelled at the guy right around the corner. But yeah we’re having issues with people answering the phones in our store. I wonder how logging in for alerts for call stations will work.


----------



## JAShands (Sep 27, 2019)

Apparently as well as all of the other rollouts over the last few years 😂


----------



## SuperTarget (Sep 27, 2019)

How are you supposed to clear it with the new scanners? I see the alert in myAlerts do I just change the alert status to completed? Just hit “got it” when I get to the guest? Do I not need to clear it at all anymore? I was trying to mark the alert and hit the button on the screen to be on the safe side because I don’t actually know how to clear them now and there was no communication at my store on it except be logged into the alerts and that it will I guess sometimes send it as a call if you are under Gen. Merch on the phone. Anyone have more information on the new process


----------



## PackAndCry (Sep 27, 2019)

SuperTarget said:


> How are you supposed to clear it with the new scanners? I see the alert in myAlerts do I just change the alert status to completed? Just hit “got it” when I get to the guest? Do I not need to clear it at all anymore? I was trying to mark the alert and hit the button on the screen to be on the safe side because I don’t actually know how to clear them now and there was no communication at my store on it except be logged into the alerts and that it will I guess sometimes send it as a call if you are under Gen. Merch on the phone. Anyone have more information on the new process


You mark it complete on the device, the button on the screen does nothing, but there doesn't appear to be any Sales Floor Speed metric anymore.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Sep 27, 2019)

If they can program the pick up app to have two different sounds for two different alerts they can for myDay/myAlerts.


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 27, 2019)

RunForACallBox said:


> If they can program the pick up app to have two different sounds for two different alerts they can for myDay/myAlerts.


They can quite literally make an app that plays any sound by a url. If they cant get the rights to the indyme voice, they can generate some wavenet text to speech sounds that would do the job.


----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 27, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> Yes, and back room count too, see:



Ah, the Great Northeast!


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 28, 2019)

Some stores don’t have the help buttons properly set up with myalerts yet. That’s the case in my store.

But I heard someone talking over the walkie in that video, so it probably was working there.


----------



## NoTasking (Oct 1, 2019)

MavDog said:


> I see this idea working IF both A) EVERY team member gets alerted about ANY call box AND B) the alerts have an automatic sound associated to them like how Drive Ups do.



And C) EVERY TM has a Zebra 😂


----------



## Mikuhl (Oct 1, 2019)

We have a pallet of elo tablets sitting in the back for months now what gives.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 1, 2019)

Oh no. These show a price of “$0.00” for salvage items. The Zebras always say it, but guests never see that.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Oct 1, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> Oh no. These show a price of “$0.00” for salvage items. The Zebras always say it, but guests never see that.


Must be free


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 1, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Must be free


HAHAHAHA *cries*


----------



## StaticSun (Oct 1, 2019)

BoxCutter said:


> Ah, the Great Northeast!



Ahh, good ol' 2418.


----------



## GhostShrimp (Oct 2, 2019)

I’m not loving these things. The alert sounds just like an order dropping so I think team members are either not hearing the sound OR not logged into MyAlerts. AND our store has several unspecified locations. One night we figured out “other special needs” was in the automotive/ hardware other. A few evenings later, “other special needs” was by the towels on C31. (The guest called the store on their cell phone after setting the alert off several times and not being found. Supposedly hardlines was looking for them.) Only the women’s apparel hub is labeled but I can see that from the service desk.

1) Anyone know how to get these things relabeled? Does AP or someone have access to rename them?   I just want to punch someone, but it could be feeling set up for failure making me cranky. 

Guess how we found out guests could request an item be pulled and brought to the service desk. That crap pisses me off.

2) Anyone know how to see if all departments are logged in like we can see on the phone status?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 2, 2019)

GhostShrimp said:


> guests could request an item be pulled and brought to the service desk.


Would actually be awesome if TMs at the service desk had an automated way to do this too. @taytay


----------



## GhostShrimp (Oct 2, 2019)

Will be sure to try that. Thanks.


----------



## vyrt (Oct 2, 2019)

GhostShrimp said:


> I’m not loving these things. The alert sounds just like an order dropping so I think team members are either not hearing the sound OR not logged into MyAlerts. AND our store has several unspecified locations. One night we figured out “other special needs” was in the automotive/ hardware other. A few evenings later, “other special needs” was by the towels on C31. (The guest called the store on their cell phone after setting the alert off several times and not being found. Supposedly hardlines was looking for them.) Only the women’s apparel hub is labeled but I can see that from the service desk.
> 
> 1) Anyone know how to get these things relabeled? Does AP or someone have access to rename them?   I just want to punch someone, but it could be feeling set up for failure making me cranky.
> 
> ...


I mean all these things are in the instructions on workbench. Just press the button on the back, or unplug it. 
you can also use them to generate QR codes to order the item from the guest’s phone right there if you don’t have it.


----------



## hufflepuff (Oct 2, 2019)

Do they really show OH numbers? To guests?


----------



## PackAndCry (Oct 2, 2019)

I don't understand why it can't remember where the scanner is located after a reboot.


----------



## SuperTarget (Oct 2, 2019)

My biggest complaint with them is they either are always loading or not remembering the setup if you unplug or restart them to troubleshoot. Also a simple restart by a TM and the whole device then needs to be set back up by a Team lead or higher. Ours will just stay offline because they aren’t worth the trouble right now


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 2, 2019)

Guess the answer to _"who is responding?"_ will now be, "no one."


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 2, 2019)

We just got these a few days ago and I’m already finding a couple unplugged from time to time. How does that even happen, the Ethernet plugs are in the cleaning stations lol.


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 2, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> We just got these a few days ago and I’m already finding a couple unplugged from time to time. How does that even happen, the Ethernet plugs are in the cleaning stations lol.



It happens because "team members."


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 2, 2019)

taytay said:


> I (believe) it's so that they can be moved around to any place to replace broken ones. Easier for stores to get new ones, easier for the vendor to support. (Like chromeboxes)


What it should do is ask if you want to use previously saved location or set a new one


----------



## PackAndCry (Oct 2, 2019)

I mean, I guess what I would expect is that it keeps the same location once it restarts, but the location can always be changed from the settings.  Forcing a leader to set it up each time is dumb, especially given how often they bug out.


----------



## GhostShrimp (Oct 2, 2019)

vyrt said:


> I mean all these things are in the instructions on workbench. Just press the button on the back, or unplug it.
> you can also use them to generate QR codes to order the item from the guest’s phone right there if you don’t have it.


Thanks. You get time to look things up in Workbench?  I’ve only been here a year...last 8 or 9 months mostly at the service desk. We now do returns, drive ups, pick ups, pick up lanes (if i have back up), answer phones, clean up bullseye, help SCO, and more when closing.  I learn something new everyday, but will have to figure out when i can sneak away to check workbench. It is good to know that several other stores also throw folks in there to see who can swim and who will sink.


----------



## GhostShrimp (Oct 2, 2019)

hufflepuff said:


> Do they really show OH numbers? To guests?


Yes! On floor and in back numbers. Wish it just showed in stock or not because some guests think we just can’t find $hit when it clearly says we have 5 of them rather than realizing the numbers are off.


----------



## vyrt (Oct 2, 2019)

GhostShrimp said:


> Thanks. You get time to look things up in Workbench?  I’ve only been here a year...last 8 or 9 months mostly at the service desk. We now do returns, drive ups, pick ups, pick up lanes (if i have back up), answer phones, clean up bullseye, help SCO, and more when closing.  I learn something new everyday, but will have to figure out when i can sneak away to check workbench. It is good to know that several other stores also throw folks in there to see who can swim and who will sink.


They do. But my store started this check workday every day to see if training had been pushed to you. So I make it a conscious effort. Also sorry if I came off as rude. It’s more of a lack of communication from your leadership. Granted me being a pipeline team member just took it upon myself to print the instructions off for everyone.


----------



## GhostShrimp (Oct 3, 2019)

No offense taken. I realize workbench has training (and more after being on Break Room) but only seem to be allowed time when corporate demands everyone is trained on something.

When do you do the training pushed to you? When you check workday? I did one the other night on a device a little before closing announcements (and after I cleaned up & loaded up salvage) but it logged me out at the end so it doesnt look like I did it.


----------



## JAShands (Oct 3, 2019)

GhostShrimp said:


> ...but it logged me out at the end so it doesnt look like I did it.


When you log back on Workday you can pick up right where you left off. If you had completed it it’ll acknowledge that as well.


----------



## mizl (Oct 15, 2019)

These have been sitting at TSC for like a month waiting to be put up at my store, how do I make them put them up, I want them so bad


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 15, 2019)

mizl said:


> These have been sitting at TSC for like a month waiting to be put up at my store, how do I make them put them up, I want them so bad



Keep sending work orders for them to your PML?


----------



## Mikuhl (Oct 15, 2019)

mizl said:


> These have been sitting at TSC for like a month waiting to be put up at my store, how do I make them put them up, I want them so bad


They have been sitting above receiving for months now. Seems like something haulted the rollout.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 16, 2019)

Targeteer1 said:


> What store # are you?


No store number will be given.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 16, 2019)

Targeteer1 said:


> What store # are you?


You’re new here. That’s not a question we ask, certainly not publicly. If you want more details you can PM the poster but don’t be surprised if they don’t provide the number.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Oct 16, 2019)

Targeteer1 said:


> What store # are you?


This is how they find you, and fire you to try to control all the information leaking out to the media about various shady things happening at stores.


----------



## SitSpotSit (Oct 16, 2019)

Targeteer1 said:


> What store # are you?



Nice try, Bri, but you can't gotch us!!


----------



## PackAndCry (Oct 17, 2019)

Anyone else notice these won't give prices on vendor items that aren't sold online?


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 17, 2019)

PackAndCry said:


> Anyone else notice these won't give prices on vendor items that aren't sold online?


There’s definitely some kinks to work out. Good thing it’s based on Android OS, updates should be easy.


----------



## GRC (Oct 24, 2019)

They replaced our call boxes this week. I for one am not going to turn on the alerts on my device, because grocery gets call box requests so infrequently, I heard maybe 2 a month. I'm not checking the device every time it goes off for the 1% chance it's for grocery.


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 24, 2019)

Yo I hate these things I have people coming up to the service desk all day saying “I had x item brought up from the back because it wasn’t on the shelf” and it’s literally never there because no one ever pays attention to the alerts


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 24, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> Yo I hate these things I have people coming up to the service desk all day saying “I had x item brought up from the back because it wasn’t on the shelf” and it’s literally never there because no one ever pays attention to the alerts


Wait, you can request for things to be pulled from the back and brought to guest service? Never heard of such a thing.

Maybe we just haven't implemented it.


----------



## countingsheep (Oct 24, 2019)

Im a little confused so guests can literally requesr things from the new scanners to be pulled and brought up front?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 24, 2019)

countingsheep said:


> Im a little confused so guests can literally requesr things from the new scanners to be pulled and brought up front?


Yes. Would be nice if GSTMs could do that too instead of calling it out, not hearing DPCI correctly etc.


----------



## vyrt (Oct 24, 2019)

countingsheep said:


> Im a little confused so guests can literally requesr things from the new scanners to be pulled and brought up front?


Only if it’s got a backroom location.


----------



## PackAndCry (Oct 24, 2019)

GRC said:


> They replaced our call boxes this week. I for one am not going to turn on the alerts on my device, because grocery gets call box requests so infrequently, I heard maybe 2 a month. I'm not checking the device every time it goes off for the 1% chance it's for grocery.


What, you don't have the Shipt shoppers constantly mashing them because they forgot where spaghetti sauce is for the fourth time this week?


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 24, 2019)

They finally fixed the “$0.00” problem for salvage items. It now says “price not found”.


----------



## PackAndCry (Oct 24, 2019)

Can it find vendor SBT items yet?  We keep getting people bringing us Excell's crap asking us how much it is because the scanner either tells them it's free or that it's not a valid item.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 24, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> They finally fixed the “$0.00” problem for salvage items. It now says “price not found”.


why not show last selling price??? ugh


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 24, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> why not show last selling price??? ugh


That would be ideal, but better than giving the impression it’s free.


----------



## Mikuhl (Oct 25, 2019)

Our pallet of elo tablets is gone... Did they take them back?


----------



## EchoFoxtrot (Oct 27, 2019)

unknown said:


> Vital? We never finish the push from the days truck in hba and pharmacy. Never in the last month has that days truck been fully pushed. Nevermind the backstock. Hard to understand how knowing sajes is vital when we can't even get the push done. Unless you mean vital as on .... when the DTL breezes through and asks what the sales are ... you can tell them. I guess that might be vital to you keeping your job.


if truck isnt being pushed fully I feel bad for you son

I got 99 cases and the freight aint done


...but really your leadership needs to fix it...the more trucks roll the more it congests and its 4th quarter...we keep having to play catch up but thank god most of our seasonals are catching on and arent the dullest tool in the shed


----------



## SuperTarget (Nov 13, 2019)

It appears as though they removed the ability to request a team member? Anyone have more information on if this is a global change and the reason behind it?


----------



## Mikuhl (Nov 13, 2019)

SuperTarget said:


> It appears as though they removed the ability to request a team member? Anyone have more information on if this is a global change and the reason behind it?


Probably because there was no way to ensure any TM is going to actually go over there. Guests getting mad.


----------



## sunnydays (Nov 13, 2019)

SuperTarget said:


> It appears as though they removed the ability to request a team member? Anyone have more information on if this is a global change and the reason behind it?


there was a msg about it on workbench but i couldnt get it to load :/


----------



## REDcardJJ (Nov 13, 2019)

SuperTarget said:


> It appears as though they removed the ability to request a team member? Anyone have more information on if this is a global change and the reason behind it?



only in myalerts stores

myday stores still have request a tm


----------

